# Das ist "Unser Song für Deutschland"



## Mandalorianer (19 Feb. 2011)

*Dies Lied singt Lena beim Eurovision Song Contest
Das ist "Unser Song für Deutschland"​*

Gerade eben hat sich entschieden, welchen Song Lena Meyer-Landrut (19) im Mai beim Eurovision Song Contest zum besten geben wird. Und „Unser Song für Deutschland“ ist: "Taken by a Stranger". In den letzten zwei Wochen hatte Lena auf ProSieben in zwei Shows die 12 Songs ihres aktuellen Albums „Good News“ vorgestellt.

Jeweils die drei besten Lieder, die vom Publikum gewählt wurden, zogen in das heutige Finale ein. Auch heute konnten die Zuschauer wieder für ihren Lieblingssong abstimmen. Jury-Präsident Stefan Raab (44) bekam Unterstützung von seinen Mitjuroren Adel Tawil (32) und Barbara Schöneberger (36), die diesmal in der ARD ihre Meinung zu den sechs Songs abgaben. Nachdem Lena alle Final-Songs noch einmal performt hatte, konnten die Zuschauer fleißig anrufen. Die beiden besten Hits mussten dann nochmal ins Stechen und am Ende stand "Taken by a Stranger" als Siegerhit fest. Auch ihr habt diesen Song zu eurem Favoriten gewählt. Geschrieben wurde das Lied übrigens von Gus Seyffert, Nicole Morier und Monica Birkenes, somit darf Stefan den Grandprix moderieren.

Wir sind gespannt, wie Lena mit diesem Song beim Eurovision Song Contest wohl abschneidet. 

*Was ist denn eure Meinung?
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## MarkyMark (19 Feb. 2011)

Ich konnte Lena letztes Jahr schon nicht leiden, das hat sich nicht geändert, somit habe ich keinen Vorentscheid der Lena-Show gesehen, kenne also auch den Titel nicht.
Für mich ist das pures Verheizen und eine Raab-Ego-Show. Im Grunde geht es um ihn, sie ist nur Statist bei allem.
Gesanglich ist Lena weit entfernt von "oh, nett" und mir als Amerikaner stellen sich bei dem Akzent permanent die Nackenhaare auf.

Ich tippe auf Mittelfeld beim eigentlichen Event.


----------



## Punisher (19 Feb. 2011)

Ein bisschen mehr Konkurrenz wäre nicht schlecht gewesen


----------



## AMUN (19 Feb. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Konkurrenz wäre nicht schlecht gewesen



War doch sowieso alles getürckt... 


Zum Glück ist dieser Lena-Hype nicht so nervend wie letztes Jahr


----------



## Muli (19 Feb. 2011)

Ich will Scooter da sehen ...

Die waren einmal im Vorentscheid mit Max Mutzke und waren Kopf an Kopf ... bei der Stichwahl hat Max Mutzke dann leider doch gewonnen 

Scooter würde das mal voll rocken


----------



## tommie3 (19 Feb. 2011)

Lächerlich die ganze Show.
Was Bohlen wohl gesagt hätte wenn die bei ihm vorgeträllert hätte?


----------



## syd67 (19 Feb. 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Lächerlich die ganze Show.
> Was Bohlen wohl gesagt hätte wenn die bei ihm vorgeträllert hätte?



bei bohlen kannst du einziehen wenn du schnitzel braten kannst und nen boobjob hattest:WOW:


----------



## MarkyMark (20 Feb. 2011)

Dauer-Lena-Sendung mit schwachen Quoten - Yahoo! Nachrichten Deutschland

Ganz meine Rede


----------



## plastikjute (20 Feb. 2011)

Sie kann immer noch nicht singen, aber diesmal ist es auch Thema in den Medien. 

Ich fand es schon schade, dass letztes Jahr die hübsche Blondine beim Vorentscheid nicht gewonnen hatte. Wenn die sang, klang es, als würde sie ihrem Töchterchen über die Haare streicheln. Raab hat nur bewiesen, dass er dasselbe wie DSDS-Bohlen macht: Schmeiß die Guten raus und die Pseudos werden gehyped.

*Lena Unfair Landrut*
Lena war neben dem Typen mit der Nervwerbung die einzige, die sich damals nicht an die Absprache hielt, niemandem Bescheid zu sagen, damit alle die gleiche Chance hätten. Die beiden kamen mit ganzen Busladungen voll Unterstützer an, die halt entsprechend Lärm bei ihrem Auftritt gemacht haben. Sie kann also nicht nur nicht singen, sondern ist auch noch unfair. 

Ich hab die Sendungen deshalb beinah genossen, weil sie wirklich schrecklich verkrampft sang. Aber zappte ich dann doch weg, weil es dann bloß noch langweilte.


----------



## MarkyMark (21 Feb. 2011)

@plastikjute
Die hübsche Blonde war Kerstin Freking, fand ich irre gut.


----------

